# Back wheels coming off ground as I corner



## Guitar (Jun 1, 2012)

Hello humans,

Is this normal?

Turning left at intersections (two different ones).... I accelerate through the turn ....couple of cracks/small bumps in the road....I swear the back wheels come off the road....


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Guitar said:


> Hello humans,
> 
> Is this normal?
> 
> Turning left at intersections (two different ones).... I accelerate through the turn ....couple of cracks/small bumps in the road....I swear the back wheels come off the road....


this is known as 3 wheel motion and it can be done under hard turns I have done it with big swaybars on cars


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Guitar said:


> Hello humans,
> 
> Is this normal?
> 
> Turning left at intersections (two different ones).... I accelerate through the turn ....couple of cracks/small bumps in the road....I swear the back wheels come off the road....


Adding a stiffer 'dog bone' mount will help eliminate the 'wheel hop' you're experiencing.
ECS Tuning sells a complete hardware unit that can easily be swapped out but I decided
to go with HPA's insert (Red - 75 durometer stiffness) which was more expensive than the
one from ECS and requires drilling out the oem one while keeping the same oem hardware.
It was rated highly by many VW enthusiasts. At the same time I also made a few more 
'75 durometer level' upgrades that included the front lower control arm bushings, the
rear trailer arm bushings, and the oem upper motor mount with one for the Golf R. Keep in
mind that I then had my ECU flashed, bringing the hp up to 250+ and the torque up to 297.
I felt it was logical that if I had stiffer bushings and mounts throughout the Turbo Beetle, the
car would be able to keep my tires planted to the road better during spirited driving. You could
contact Darryl at HPA and ask his advice? For sure, he will tell you to 'at least' upgrade the
'dog bone' torque mount.


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

"Up on three" is more common when braking on a turn than accelerating. Been there done that. (Physics time! braking transfers the weight to the front of the vehicle, making it more likely for the rear to lift up. accelerating transfers weight to the rear.) 

Few thoughts:
1 - you don't specify turbo vs 2.5. The 2.5 has a beam rear suspension which is known for being less tolerant of bumps.
2 - might perhaps want to check out under your car. There have been reports of dealers forgetting to remove some of the blocks they insert in the springs for transport...
3 - not to dump on Ron (he's a good guy, very enthusiastic about the Beetle), but I doubt all the stuff he listed would fix it. Wheel hop is something that happens to front wheels, not rear. (Again, been there done that.) All great upgrades, but IMO, probably not relevant to what you're experiencing.
4 - slow down! 

GTarr


----------



## Guitar (Jun 1, 2012)

*2.5*

I'll check again for shipping blocks.....

Is this back wheel hop damaging?

Thanks all.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Guitar said:


> I'll check again for shipping blocks.....
> 
> Is this back wheel hop damaging?
> 
> Thanks all.


If you go to www.morsemeasurements.com and 'click on' Wheel Lift in 'paragraph six', you will be able to read everything concerning all types of WHEEL LIFT, for all types of cars.
Be warned! It was so extensive it made my hair hurt.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Guitar said:


> I'll check again for shipping blocks.....
> 
> Is this back wheel hop damaging?
> 
> Thanks all.


What motor is in your Beetle.


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

Looks like he's got the 2.5 (he put it in the subject of post #5). This is probably a case of "Hi, I'm a beam suspension!"

GTarr


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

It is common in VW's with stiff suspension


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Rear wheel lift goes back to Rabbits in the '70s.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

mike3141 said:


> Rear wheel lift goes back to Rabbits in the '70s.


 Yup don't need air to 3 wheel a volkswagen.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

LEBlackRob said:


> Yup don't need air to 3 wheel a volkswagen.


 
Then there's always the old '50 lb sand bags' solution !


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> Then there's always the old '50 lb sand bags' solution !


 Or you man up and just use dead hookers lol jk


----------



## Herbie3Rivers (Apr 12, 2003)

All I can say is you must be cornering hard if you definitely are getting the car on three wheels. I know I've done it in the past on my NB, but I can only count the times it happened on the street on one hand. And that's since 1998.


----------

